# What's happened to MyProtein service? Seems total crap!



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Made a £100 order with them first thing monday morning, opted for DPD Next day delivery. Phoned this morning to see if they could give me a delivery slot, wasn't even dispatched. He told me he'd ring the warehouse and ring me back. Heard nothing for an hour or so, so I rang back and the lady said he still hadn't got through to the warehouse and I'd get a call back later. Well no call whatsoever today. Emailed them explaining I wasn't very happy with the service and that I'd like some shakers thrown in as compensation (sent this not long after the second time I called them, 11:30AMish), no reply to that. Havn't recieved any email to say it's been dispatched still so presume I might not even get it tomorrow! So p*ssed off. Service is appauling, unless they really sort me out somehow I definitely won't be spending my money with them again!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

with the amount of threads that popped up on here recently i wouldnt have bothered to be fair


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

So it's not just me who's been on the wrong end of this poor service then? Definitely will be advising everyone I know against using them if this isn't resolved properly!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

theres was loads of these threads popping up not so long ago mate so your definately not alone


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Waited over a week on my order to come ,just aswell i had some reserve protein or i would of been ****ed.Service hasnt been good for a while now.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Over a week?! Did you opt for next day delivery? Better not take a flipping week or there will be hell to pay! Will give them another call tomorrow to try and get this crap sorted out.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I didnt have a problem with there delivery TBH but the product was pure sh*te IMO....

Tasted like grit so l binned it.


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Yea next day delivery and it took a week,coudn be bothered finding out why though cause i had some reflex whey spare in the cupboard.this thread will prob be removed.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've ordered recently and went for yodel cheapest delivery and received my order in less than 24hrs.

Never had to wait for more than 48hrs and always use the economy delivery


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Btw 1 like looks pretty sh1t so i gave u 1 for the hell of it


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

TBH their delivery has never been anything special for me, never had it uber fast, can't touch BBW for delivery times. I just went with them because the price was good using the price matcher, but not much good if you don't get the bloody products is it!

3 likes, time for a party. Protein on me! Oh wait, I havn't f*cking got any.


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> I've ordered recently and went for yodel cheapest delivery and received my order in less than 24hrs.
> 
> Never had to wait for more than 48hrs and always use the economy delivery


same here, always spot on with me, it is w ank waiting for stuff to come though tho.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Deliverys always been average for me. Stopped using them though as there is better quality out there for just a little more.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

When i tried MP they made insane mistakes on the order so just didn't send it out, when i phoned back they said "yeah we made a mistake with the order so just didn't send it" yeah thanks for telling me when i'd been waiting 10 days


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like they're going down the pan then! Maybe the rioters will find their warehouse..


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Got an email this morning to say it wouldn't be sent out until THIS EVENING, so I just phoned them and cancelled it. The woman on the phone (sounded asian?) at first said I couldn't cancel it and I said well why not it hasn't even been despatched, and she said "so you want to cancel?!" very rudely, and I replied yes..., and then she said "okay its cancelled bye" and I promptly asked when I'd actually get my money refunded before she hung up, she said upto 14 working days.. RUDE employees, CRAP service, AVOID. Will NEVER be ordering from MyProtein again! Will also make sure no one I know does! Grrrr


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

WannaGetStacked said:


> Made a £100 order with them first thing monday morning, opted for DPD Next day delivery. Phoned this morning to see if they could give me a delivery slot, wasn't even dispatched. He told me he'd ring the warehouse and ring me back. Heard nothing for an hour or so, so I rang back and the lady said he still hadn't got through to the warehouse and I'd get a call back later. Well no call whatsoever today. Emailed them explaining I wasn't very happy with the service and that I'd like some shakers thrown in as compensation (sent this not long after the second time I called them, 11:30AMish), no reply to that. Havn't recieved any email to say it's been dispatched still so presume I might not even get it tomorrow! So p*ssed off. Service is appauling, unless they really sort me out somehow I definitely won't be spending my money with them again!


We're sorry to hear there's been an issue with your order and it hasn't been resolved in an efficient manner. Please provide us with a contact number (PM us) and we'll ensure this is resolved as quickly as possible.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I've cancelled the order now (phoned up about 15 minutes ago) and I've also sent an email to confirm it and also opened a dispute on PayPal as the women who I spoke to was very rude and didn't seem willing to help at all so just want to be sure that actually happens!


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

We would recommend you not disputing the payment with Paypal as this will only delay the refund, as the payment will be held from both Myprotein and yourself. This can delay any action we take by up to two weeks.

We'd like to reiterate that we are extremely disappointed that you've had a negative experience with us on this occasion. Please check your inbox where you'll find a gesture of goodwill from us.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

I ordered from them Yesterday, and got an email the same day saying my order had been dispatched so we will see

Its the first time ive ever used them and I buy a **** load of Protein and supps and month, so it might be the last we shall see


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay I've closed the dispute on paypal, if you could look into it for me if possible and make sure the refund has gone ahead I would appreciate that.

Nocarbs you're probably fine then, I didn't get an email to say it was despatched at all as it hadn't been and that was the problem for me.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

WannaGetStacked said:


> Okay I've closed the dispute on paypal, if you could look into it for me if possible and make sure the refund has gone ahead I would appreciate that.
> 
> Nocarbs you're probably fine then, I didn't get an email to say it was despatched at all as it hadn't been and that was the problem for me.


We shall see matey, if not i'll be sure to let everyone know


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> We'd like to reiterate that we are extremely disappointed that you've had a negative experience with us on this occasion. Please check your inbox where you'll find a gesture of goodwill from us.


no shipping charge on your next order...that will never occur


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Nocarbs said:


> We shall see matey, if not i'll be sure to let everyone know


Hope you have better luck with them mate! I'm worried now that I'm going to get the run around with this refund, but hopefully they'll have some decency and just sort it out for me.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Nocarbs said:


> I ordered from them Yesterday, and got an email the same day saying my order had been dispatched so we will see
> 
> Its the first time ive ever used them and I buy a **** load of Protein and supps and month, so it might be the last we shall see


You seem to be slating before you have actually witnessed the service. Before i got the rep job i used to use mp and other companies a lot and never got any issues with MP, same as other companies as well. Obviously there can be isolated incidents and in the past there was some courier issues which were well addressed and now seem to have been rectified.

I have no doubt that you will recieve this within the timescale notified to you. Which delivery option did you select?


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> You seem to be slating before you have actually witnessed the service. Before i got the rep job i used to use mp and other companies a lot and never got any issues with MP, same as other companies as well. Obviously there can be isolated incidents and in the past there was some courier issues which were well addressed and now seem to have been rectified.
> 
> I have no doubt that you will recieve this within the timescale notified to you. Which delivery option did you select?


Not at all, just doesnt fill me with a good feeling when theres a few people who have had a bad service.

I remember ordering from you guys in the past Next day DPD and never got an email, I rang a few days later and the women said yeah sorry we've moved offices its going to be a while before items get dispatched, FAILED TO MENTION THAT BEFORE I PRESSED PAY !!!

However I wasnt bothered at the time as I decided aginst the items I had bought.

So yes we shall see this time round, things are positive up to now


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> You seem to be slating before you have actually witnessed the service. *Before i got the rep job i used to use mp* and other companies a lot and never got any issues with MP, same as other companies as well. Obviously there can be isolated incidents and in the past there was some courier issues which were well addressed and now seem to have been rectified.
> 
> I have no doubt that you will recieve this within the timescale notified to you. Which delivery option did you select?


I don't think it's fair to say he's slating, he's just very skeptical and to be honest you can't blame him after all the negative feedback MyProtein is recieving as of late. The part in bold is my point exactly, in the PAST, they were fine.. but as of late the service is appauling. I recall reading something about a change of ownership, is that correct? If so maybe that's partly to do with it, maybe the ethic and attitude of the company and it's employees has changed as a result. (Not slating all employees there, for example the MyProtein user on here seems to have been very helpful, but certainly the people I got hold of through customer service namely the asian lady on the phone were useless and incredibly rude!)


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

WannaGetStacked said:


> I don't think it's fair to say he's slating, he's just very skeptical and to be honest you can't blame him after all the negative feedback MyProtein is recieving as of late. The part in bold is my point exactly, in the PAST, they were fine.. but as of late the service is appauling. I recall reading something about a change of ownership, is that correct? If so maybe that's partly to do with it, maybe the ethic and attitude of the company and it's employees has changed as a result. (Not slating all employees there, for example the MyProtein user on here seems to have been very helpful, but certainly the people I got hold of through customer service namely the asian lady on the phone were useless and incredibly rude!)


oh no i stillfind them great now but i thought i would specify before i got the rep job so to reitterate i am not just saying this. Lately i have placed 3 orders and been very pleased with the rapid and effecient deliveries and my orders do not get treated any different to anyone elses.

sorry to hear you were not happy with the customer services and this will be noted and addressed for sure, if you ever have any problems you can PM me or Myprotein on here and we will try our upmost to action this straight away. i am regularly checking UKM and my messages so generally you can get hold of me at all sorts of hours


----------



## ALS (Aug 2, 2011)

I have never ordered any supplements online but have been considering it as it looks a cheaper way to go. Although I must admit after reading this I think I would think twice about ordering from Myprotein now. I am in the sales industry myself and I know how long it takes to build up a good reputation and how quickly it can be destroyed but as a consumer I understand how easy it is to look for another supplier when it's your hard-earned being spent. I am not jumping to conclusions about a service I am merely protecting my ££ by ensuring I spend it somewhere with the reputation of standards I would expect.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> oh no i stillfind them great now but i thought i would specify before i got the rep job so to reitterate i am not just saying this. Lately i have placed 3 orders and been very pleased with the rapid and effecient deliveries and my orders do not get treated any different to anyone elses.
> 
> sorry to hear you were not happy with the customer services and this will be noted and addressed for sure, if you ever have any problems you can PM me or Myprotein on here and we will try our upmost to action this straight away. i am regularly checking UKM and my messages so generally you can get hold of me at all sorts of hours


Appreciate that. It's a shame not everyone in the company is as well attituded and willing to help! Might email in a complaint about the lady I spoke to on the phone because I feel she needs a stern word from someone in authority, or at least a refresher on her customer service training! Whether or not they'd actually acknowledge my feedback is another matter though!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

ALS said:


> I have never ordered any supplements online but have been considering it as it looks a cheaper way to go. Although I must admit after reading this I think I would think twice about ordering from Myprotein now. I am in the sales industry myself and I know how long it takes to build up a good reputation and how quickly it can be destroyed but as a consumer I understand how easy it is to look for another supplier when it's your hard-earned being spent. I am not jumping to conclusions about a service I am merely protecting my ££ by ensuring I spend it somewhere with the reputation of standards I would expect.


Based on one thread i wouldnt base your opinion. Myprotein is a highly well respected company with a strong following, if you search 'myprotein' on here you will also see a lot of people expressing how good it is.

i would definetely reccomend looking at online if you want to save a few pennies. if you want any help with any of our products just ask and i will help


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

WannaGetStacked said:


> Appreciate that. It's a shame not everyone in the company is as well attituded and willing to help! Might email in a complaint about the lady I spoke to on the phone because I feel she needs a stern word from someone in authority, or at least a refresher on her customer service training! Whether or not they'd actually acknowledge my feedback is another matter though!


By all means do so, this way it can be addressed in an official manner. i will feedback your comments as well and hopefully this wont happen again


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> Based on one thread i wouldnt base your opinion. Myprotein is a highly well respected company with a strong following, if you search 'myprotein' on here you will also see a lot of people expressing how good it is.
> 
> I would definetely reccomend looking at online if you want to save a few pennies. if you want any help with any of our products just ask and i will help


I have to agree with WhySoSerious on this, I work for VW / Audi two of the best in this country, however out of the hundreds of deals we do and satiisfied customers we get, we still manage to **** a few off, now its not becuase we are not capable, its becuase we are all human and errors can happen.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

WhySo, do you know if they'll send me any confirmation of the refund etc? Just want to know where I am with it all so I'm not left in the dark wondering whats going on.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

WannaGetStacked said:


> WhySo, do you know if they'll send me any confirmation of the refund etc? Just want to know where I am with it all so I'm not left in the dark wondering whats going on.


i will have a look into this at lunch for you, can you PM me the details of the order please


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> i will have a look into this at lunch for you, can you PM me the details of the order please


PM'd, thanks.


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

They say what makes the difference is not how companies react when everything is OK, but how well they treat you when things go wrong.

Friday the 10th of June: I placed a bulk order for various supplements. I knew I wouldn't be in during the week to receive it so I paid £12 extra for Saturday delivery before 12 noon.

Saturday the 11th: Dutifully wasted my Saturday morning waiting in and no delivery received. Emailed MyProtein.

Sunday the 12th: Received an automated delivery email from My Protein at 11am saying my order was dispatched on the 10th, due for delivery on the 17th (!!! - Not a Saturday) and including a tracking number that did not work.

Monday the 13th: Called MyProtein - took nearly 20mins to answer the phone. Person on the phone told me my order had never left their warehouse. Said they would ensure delivery on the 14th and confirm with me. Called in the afternoon as no return call received - the person had gone home but was assured that if they said the order was on next day delivery it would be. Was also told my tracking number would start working after 19.00.... Guess what: It didn't start working at all.

Tuesday the 14th: Called in a favour and arranged to stay in from work but tracking number still not working so called MyProtein - another interminable wait on the line (and, as it happens, the same people answer the phone no matter what option you select... so why are the options there in the first place???)

Finally got through to the same person who told me my order had NOT BEEN DISPATCHED AGAIN - no reason was given, all my items were in stock, they simply hadn't bothered to sort it out in time for the delivery to go. No one bothered to let me know... nice. So, even after missing a 'guaranteed dispatch' if you order early in the day, despite the customer paying a premium for delivery, having to complain and you promising to send it next day, you still don't actually ensure the order is fulfilled as promised?

I now wanted to cancel the order. They told me now that the only way to get a refund was to let the courier pick up the parcel from them and then have it returned - even though my order had not yet left their warehouse!

Was also told that it would take up to 14 days to issue a refund for items they have never posted - despite them failing to send the parcel on multiple attempts.

Now lacking in trust I asked them to confirm via email that they intended to refund my payment - was told the email would be sent straight away... nothing received. Incredible.

It then took two weeks and three more calls before they finally returned my money.

AOVID.


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

I ordered a load of liquid egg whites, protein etc a couple of weeks back from MP.

One of the egg white bottle lids had come off and the whole box was soaked, sticky egg white all over the rest of the order.

It was delivered to my parents address and the DPD driver needed to get boxes from my mum to transfer everything over.

Got in touch with their customer service and had a photo of the box which I mailed them.....still waiting for a response and that was about 10 days ago. I just can't be bothered chasing it as they clearly don't give a sh1t.

This is the second time in the 5 or 6 years I've ordered from them that I've had a problem with an order and it's been ignored. Last time I was to get a call back from them and never did.

Never had a problem with delivery though, just the order itself.

Think I'll try BBW from now on.

Can't understand why MP would treat customers like that. I spend between £100-£150 every month with them....well I used to.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

munkyboy said:


> I ordered a load of liquid egg whites, protein etc a couple of weeks back from MP.
> 
> One of the egg white bottle lids had come off and the whole box was soaked, sticky egg white all over the rest of the order.
> 
> ...


OH DEAR 2 MORE UNHAPPY CUSTOMERS :-( NOT GOOD


----------



## ALS (Aug 2, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> Based on one thread i wouldnt base your opinion. Myprotein is a highly well respected company with a strong following, if you search 'myprotein' on here you will also see a lot of people expressing how good it is.
> 
> i would definetely reccomend looking at online if you want to save a few pennies. if you want any help with any of our products just ask and i will help


I take your point on board. But I feel I will now try BBW first as I have only read goods things about them so far. Although I'm sure things go wrong for them too.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

ALS said:


> I take your point on board. But I feel I will now try BBW first as I have only read goods things about them so far. Although I'm sure things go wrong for them too.


MATE YOU NEED TO BASE THINGS ON YOUR OWN EXPERIENCES FIRST ( sorry about the Caps )

BBW is not all innocent in this, they have some bad feedback ------ > Take a look http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/145482-poor-customer-service-bodybuildingwarehouse-again.html

No company on this earth satifies 100% of its customers


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

So is it only me that has good experiences with MP lol


----------



## ALS (Aug 2, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> MATE YOU NEED TO BASE THINGS ON YOUR OWN EXPERIENCES FIRST ( sorry about the Caps )
> 
> BBW is not all innocent in this, they have some bad feedback ------ > Take a look http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/145482-poor-customer-service-bodybuildingwarehouse-again.html
> 
> No company on this earth satifies 100% of its customers


Haha, is nowhere any good? As I said, I try to protect my ££ by researching first, unfortunately I have read a negative few things about MP and hadn't read anything but good things about BBW, until now. I know most places have some kind of service issue from time to time though. Maybe I am better buying from a store?


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> So is it only me that has good experiences with MP lol


With the success and magnitude of myprotein over the last few years, I think its safe to say they have pleased a lot of people.

Bound to get a few mistakes


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

well ive never had any issues with mp ....always fast delivery and always correct when it arrives ..i think that any big company will occasionally make picking errors....i know where i work the warehouse staff make occasional mistakes and send wrong orders out ....it is an inconvience but mistakes happen

If this is a regular thing im sure it will be adressed and sorted before they loose the faith of loyal customers !


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

ALS said:


> Haha, is nowhere any good? As I said, I try to protect my ££ by researching first, unfortunately I have read a negative few things about MP and hadn't read anything but good things about BBW, until now. I know most places have some kind of service issue from time to time though. Maybe I am better buying from a store?


really this should come down to what producst you want to order and how much you want to spend, for example if you wanted jack3d you wouldnt be able to go MP anyway but for example if you wanted a good all in one protein you could go MP for something such as hurricaine xs


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> MATE YOU NEED TO BASE THINGS ON YOUR OWN EXPERIENCES FIRST ( sorry about the Caps )
> 
> BBW is not all innocent in this, they have some bad feedback ------ > Take a look http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/145482-poor-customer-service-bodybuildingwarehouse-again.html
> 
> No company on this earth satifies 100% of its customers


You are right, you will never please all the people all the time even if you are 100% spot on as some people cannot be pleased (not saying this is the case here or not OP and making no direct reference to this paricular case!).

Deliveries can also be down to couriers/mail etc and nothing to do with the distributor/seller.

I have always formed my opinion on a company based on how they deal and respond to a problem or error not if they make one as this to me is an indication of a good or poorly run outfit and ironically in the past used a company intentionally again having had a problem because they looked after me and resolved it - needless to say make a mistake and then not help I have not


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

i agree with you vicky never had an issue with them on delivery or the actual products people on the phone are alot more helpful than on other online vendors


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I placed an order last week, I ordered late in the evening and received my product not the following day but the day after. That was using the free delivery for spending over £50. I've only ordered a few times with MP, I have to say every time the transaction has been smooth and efficient though.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> no shipping charge on your next order...that will never occur


They are offering free shipping anyway on their site


----------



## ALS (Aug 2, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/145482-poor-customer-service-bodybuildingwarehouse-again.html


I've just read through the whole thread and to be honest, it seems like most people are happy with BBW's service and there seems to be more negative feedback about MP on here....I can make my mind up on feedback alone as after-all that's how most companies can more work/business, through word of mouth and it's my choice to where to spend my hard-earned. Sorry I make you shout in CAPS though! :/


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

I always use MP and will keep using MP but i do have to agree tyat the customer service is extremley poor

Their products pricing is excellent but its the customer service and the problems that occur after you have recived a product that is a major issue for me for example i recived one of the frothy batches a few months ago i used one scoop and knew it was the fvcked up frothy bathes so i emailed them saying that i recived the frothy batch and i would like a replacment as the batch is faulty. There reply was it is the same product and has the same nutrtional value as ever and they are aware of the mixing problem and have sorted i out for future batches well to me that doesnt mean jack sh1t as i have the frothy hatch so i couldnt care less if thy have sorted the problem out for the future as i have a faulty batch and it is faulty as it doesnt mix properly as on their site they rate products based on their taste effectivness and you guessed it MIXABILITY so if it doesnt mix well its faulty and should be replaced. There was also a threadmon this a few weeksnago where people were asking for these faulty batches to be replaced but MP chosse to ignore these request and went on as usually saying the nutrtion is still the same and this is where i am skeptical as wheneve i have a shake there always is some froth i drink the shake and at the bottome there is always the froth that didnt set i out the shaker to the side for 15 mins then i comemback to it and see the froth that was remainaing had setteled and turned into liqiud which was still remaining protein. So if the frothy bathes have 50% froth then surly that froth that you cant drink will contain some of that nutriotinal value that MPnclaimntonstill be the same regardless i havent recvied a replacment as i have given up


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

ALS said:


> I've just read through the whole thread and to be honest, it seems like most people are happy with BBW's service and there seems to be more negative feedback about MP on here....I can make my mind up on feedback alone as after-all that's how most companies can more work/business, through word of mouth and it's my choice to where to spend my hard-earned. Sorry I make you shout in CAPS though! :/


Haha you didnt I hit CAPS by mistake and was to lazy to retype it back out.

Your right you make your own mind up in your own way, end of the day its your cash as you say.

All im saying is companies upset customers now and then, its a fact of life.

I know a lot of people who complain about ebay and how unrealiable some people are on there, ive bought 293 items from there in the last 4 years and had 1 bad experience, wouldnt stop me from using them just becuase of that 1 experience or because of other peoples dis satisfied service


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

I order from MP all the time but recently im getting sick of their service too. Its been a few times now that ive chose DPD Next day delivery and it turns up 3-4 days later after they say its dispatched.

Now forgive me if im wrong but when i think of next day delivery i would assume it would be delivered the day after dispatch not 3 to 4 days later.

If thats the case then they shouldnt offer delivery options that they cant keep to. :thumbdown:


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> So is it only me that has good experiences with MP lol


My genuine experience is the products are good but their customer service team is absolutely **** when things go wrong. Actually find it frustrating because I like the product but after multiple bad experiences and no hint of an apology or even the sense that the staff could give a damn, I simply can;t use them again.

Also very poor marketing - if they had ever bothered to look at their customer data, which as a direct selling business they will have an abundance of, they would have seen i regularly placed large orders with them.... and hence a simple service recovery effort and maybe a goodwill voucher would have retained that... I was always told to look at the lifetime value of a customer when servicing their account, not the single transction you are taking about.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah orderd next next delivery and didn't get it until 3 days later service it poop


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

As some posters have said its impossible to get every order 100% right, especially when you use third party couriers and with the fact we send 1000s of orders out ever single day (including Sundays!).

It was only a few days ago this post was made which was saying how happy customers were with us: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/145424-my-protein.html

We are the largest online company in the UK shows how popular we are. Last month was our busiest every month we are still growing, why? because we absolutley make the vast majority of our customers very happy.

Take a look here: http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/myprotein.com Over 4,000 independent reviews, of course some not good (as with any large company), but the vast majority positive. Over 85% which is an amazing stat for a company our size.

MP


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> As some posters have said its impossible to get every order 100% right, especially when you use third party couriers and with the fact we send 1000s of orders out ever single day (including Sundays!).
> 
> It was only a few days ago this post was made which was saying how happy customers were with us: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/145424-my-protein.html
> 
> ...


I resolutely beleive a lot of those trustpilot reviews aren't real.

Based on my own experience of trying to figure out which number you have to enter to verify your order as genuine (it comes on the invoice and isn't your actual order number....)

That aside the issue is not your quality - it is the customer service your receive when things aren't right... if you read through the trust pilot reviews the negative ones that aren;t relating to courier issues are nearly unanimous that your customer service team does not act with care and efficiency in correcting issues. Sure, no one can get things 100% right, 100% of the time, but what matters is how you act to fix things when they are wrong.... in the case of Myprotein that lets you down, badly.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

NinjaMoomin said:


> I resolutely beleive a lot of those trustpilot reviews aren't real.
> 
> Based on my own experience of trying to figure out which number you have to enter to verify your order as genuine (it comes on the invoice and isn't your actual order number....)
> 
> *That aside the issue is not your quality - it is the customer service your receive when things aren't right... if you read through the trust pilot reviews the negative ones that aren;t relating to courier issues are nearly unanimous that your customer service team does not act with care and efficiency in correcting issues. Sure, no one can get things 100% right, 100% of the time, but what matters is how you act to fix things when they are wrong.... in the case of Myprotein that lets you down, badly.[/*


I totally agree with the point in bold and underlined, the customer service is not good at all from the reviews on Trust pilot, Im national finance manager for VW and part of my role is customer service and delighting our customers. Which is vital to running a successful comapny

You guys need to maybe take the same approach to delighting customers as the rest of your business speaks volumes with how well you've done

But I will still stand by what I said about companies cant do things 100% correct all the time, its how they deal with the % thats bad and if they deal with it effectively


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

I ordered my goods yesterday at 2:15pm arrived today at 2:55, cant complain with that, absolutely spot on with delivery, from start to finish GOOD JOB


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I used them for the first time recently, I decided to start using them for all my supplements, so ordered around £130's worth to see me through this month.. I wasn't impressed.. Two 5kg bags of Waxy Maize Starch weren't sealed properly and had opened in the delivery box. The mess was ridiculous, it took me half an hour to clean it out of my carpet, and I lost maybe 3kg's of product.. So you can safely say they've lost myself, my father and my brother as customers.. It's a shame because the products are of a higher quality than I expected.. I hope BBW's stuff is of the same quality, I think I'll try them next..


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Beans said:


> I used them for the first time recently, I decided to start using them for all my supplements, so ordered around £130's worth to see me through this month.. I wasn't impressed.. Two 5kg bags of Waxy Maize Starch weren't sealed properly and had opened in the delivery box. The mess was ridiculous, it took me half an hour to clean it out of my carpet, and I lost maybe 3kg's of product.. So you can safely say they've lost myself, my father and my brother as customers.. It's a shame because the products are of a higher quality than I expected.. I hope BBW's stuff is of the same quality, I think I'll try them next..


And what did customer services say about this?


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Beans said:


> I used them for the first time recently, I decided to start using them for all my supplements, so ordered around £130's worth to see me through this month.. I wasn't impressed.. Two 5kg bags of Waxy Maize Starch weren't sealed properly and had opened in the delivery box. The mess was ridiculous, it took me half an hour to clean it out of my carpet, and I lost maybe 3kg's of product.. So you can safely say they've lost myself, my father and my brother as customers.. It's a shame because the products are of a higher quality than I expected.. I hope BBW's stuff is of the same quality, I think I'll try them next..


If you contact customer services regarding this they should be able to replace the lost product.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Bulkpowders are ****e aswell.

****ing selling some really bad ass glutamine, i had 3 days off work, it tasted like poison.

Drank loads of salt water to try and throw up but was too late.

I was wrecked, really ****ing ill


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

only orderd twice from mp, first time every was ok second time i was sent egg whites that were out of date and also had broken seals so egg whites spilt everywhere, also had the same problem with my oats the bag was broken so had a nice egg white and oats mess to clear up. with getting my refund on the out of date and smash egg whites i really had to go out of my way to get the refund i,e alot of emailing and also staying home to catch the courier to return the products (you should be going out of your way to make things upto me not the other way around). this was two years ago and not surprisingly i havnt orderd from them again.

also you say you have ruffly around 85% positive feed back? imo that is terible it should be atleast in the high 90's and i personaly would be embarrsed to share that my company only had 85% positive feed pack. as you say ur a massive company that sells to alot of people so 15% is gona be ALOT of customers.

p.s i also think by what ive been reading atm that figure of positive feedback is more like 60% and wouldnt surprise me if it was lower.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

TBF there is gonna be a few problems with the amount of orders.

However when do you ever hear anything negative about bulk powders or BSD or BBW, never! I guess theyre might be some issues but based on the endless threads you get about Myprotein they are doing something wrong.

I don't bother ordering anymore because its not worth the risk, and when you have a company where the thought "risk" comes to mind before placing an order, you might aswell not bother.

While I don't wanna particularly promote a brand, the only negative I have ever heard about BBW was the other day, and that turned out to be the customers error.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Beans said:


> I hope BBW's stuff is of the same quality, I think I'll try them next..


We take pride in our quality being better or equal to *anything* else on the market - and our reviews for service are unmatched to be honest, as demonstrated by 24,196 fans on facebook lol 

Thanks for considering us and please tell us what you think when you get a chance to try the range out! Hope you like it!


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> If you contact customer services regarding this they should be able to replace the lost product.


But your customer service is a joke.

Like I've already posted I emailed them and sent a photo of the delivery box soaked in egg white that had leaked. One of your customer service said the pic was too big and gave me her email address at myprotein as she said it would accept larger attachments. I sent it to her around 10-12 days ago, and have had no reply.

Same thing a couple of years ago with a 2.5kg bag of whey that was unflavoured but had a really disgusting taste to it. I called customer service and gave them the batch number and the guy said he would call back but never did. I ended up throwing out the whole 2.5kg bag a coupel of months later.

Yeah your products are good and I've nearly always had deliveries bang on time, but your **** poor customer service is losing you customers like myself and I've been buying from you since '05-'06.

I'm afraid your customer service people need a kick up the ****.


----------



## alan42 (Mar 18, 2011)

got my order from mp within 48 hrs top service.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> And what did customer services say about this?


They told me to email them a report and a photo and they'll see what they can do. I didn't bother, considering the amount of complaints you have about your customer services, I imagine it would be a waste of my time. Besides that, I don't see how they are going to compensate me for the time it took me to clean the mess your companies mistake caused me.. And on another note.. BBW's delivery time makes you guys look like an outfit of amatures.. I know this because I ordered a tub of NO-Xplode just after I placed the order with you..


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

i ordered yesterday and payed for next day delivery.......AND I DONT SEE ANYTHING MOTHERFUKCING SUPPLEMENTS!!!!


----------



## muscle monster (Sep 10, 2009)

Was thinking of trying another company lots of negs here,

maybe BBW for me now!


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

rjohal said:


> Although I use your company and feel you provide a good service, I'm sorry but i'm getting tired of reading posts by Bodybuilding Warehouse here and on other forums "whoring" your brand at every opportunity. Whenever any company does this it puts me off ordering from them.
> 
> Regardless of your brand being mentioned here, please read the title, this is a My Protein thread, so maybe you should respect that for once instead of using this to your advantage.


I'm fairly certain they pay to advertise on this forum. And the fact that they've been mentioned many times in this thread, makes their posts just as relevant as anyone elses. Theres nothing wrong with advertising a good product or service, especially when you've paid for the pleasure. In my opinion anyway..


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

just my 2 pence worth but i have never had a problem with myprotein. ordered last thursday night came monday so happy with that.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I find these threads bazzar, I use MP all the time for a couple of years now and I have never ever had one issue and their standard delivery has always been super quick.......I have been tempted to try new suppliers that are cheaper before but have always ended up staying with MP as their service and quality has always been spot on!


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

I have had quite a few orders mixed up and came late and stuff but still use them cos i quite like there strawberry total protein.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

rjohal said:


> There's plenty of other companies who also pay to advertise on this forum.
> 
> I'm sure plenty of members including myself can post about the great service we've had from these other sponsors in rival threads.
> 
> ...


I think it would if they weren't being compaired to anyone.. I don't see us agreeing on this point so I think I'll leave it here..


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

PHHead said:


> I find these threads bazzar, I use MP all the time for a couple of years now and I have never ever had one issue and their standard delivery has always been super quick.......I have been tempted to try new suppliers that are cheaper before but have always ended up staying with MP as their service and quality has always been spot on!


Same here, been a customer at myprotein for over 2 years now and I've never had any problems.

On one of my orders they missed something out but that was rapidly sent to me the next day along with loads of free samples so that more than makes up for it!

I will definitely continue to use myprotein!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Ordered from Ironscience yesterday morning, spent just over £100 so they've chucked in a 1.5kg All in one Explosion which should be nice to try, free next day delivery, and it's coming today with parcelforce! Once again great service! Now just waiting on a call from parcelforce to see if they can give me a time slot so I can go do my cardio without worrying about missing it!


----------



## kaneone (Aug 11, 2011)

i had same problem with myprotein,never using them again no apology or anything ,i to use iron science now got free shaker and towel on first order which was nice.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I've never had an issue to be fair but the delivery is sh1t, takes forever and a day. Need to speed that up.


----------

